# FODMAP help with three foods



## lowimpact (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi, I have been trying to follow FODMAP as much as i can. I am not positive what my reaction to Fructose is, as i have avoided fruit for the last few years dealing with SIBO. I have never been able to do the breath test for Fructose and Lactose as i failed the main test which has to be clear to get a good reading on the other two. But a new doctor gave me some Apple supplements which are the extract of green apple skins. Also, a pomegranate supplement. I am unsure if i can tolerate either of these as i see Apple is high fodmap but not sure about Pomegranate? I wonder since it says each capsule contains the amount of polyphenols found in 297 apples! It's supposed to help my leptin reset and reduce oxidative stress on many systems in the body.Anyone know about Pomegranate? It would be a concentrate in a supplement form so not eating them. Also, i have been eating zucchini for months as a safe food i can tolerate and saw on some list that zucchini was high fodmap. I thought it was safe! So any help clearing that up for me would be most appreciated.


----------



## Boggled (Feb 11, 2011)

lowimpact said:


> Hi, I have been trying to follow FODMAP as much as i can. I am not positive what my reaction to Fructose is, as i have avoided fruit for the last few years dealing with SIBO. I have never been able to do the breath test for Fructose and Lactose as i failed the main test which has to be clear to get a good reading on the other two. But a new doctor gave me some Apple supplements which are the extract of green apple skins. Also, a pomegranate supplement. I am unsure if i can tolerate either of these as i see Apple is high fodmap but not sure about Pomegranate? I wonder since it says each capsule contains the amount of polyphenols found in 297 apples! It's supposed to help my leptin reset and reduce oxidative stress on many systems in the body.Anyone know about Pomegranate? It would be a concentrate in a supplement form so not eating them. Also, i have been eating zucchini for months as a safe food i can tolerate and saw on some list that zucchini was high fodmap. I thought it was safe! So any help clearing that up for me would be most appreciated.


I can't find pomegranate on my list at all, high or low. Zucchini is listed as suitable (low). Like everything on the low listings, moderation is always a good rule. Vary your safe meals best you can.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If I read this right...http://www.healthhype.com/foods-high-in-fructose-sorbitol-fructans-and-fodmaps.htmlLooks like no fructans in pomagranates and the fructose to glucose ratio is similar to the "in small amount" fruits like berries.One thing with extracts is they usually remove things that are there in large quantities like the sugars and fibers as you are trying to get a lot of a specific compound in a pill, and you only have so much room.


----------



## My 19 year old son ibsc (Jul 25, 2012)

Kathleen M. said:


> If I read this right...http://www.healthhype.com/foods-high-in-fructose-sorbitol-fructans-and-fodmaps.htmlLooks like no fructans in pomagranates and the fructose to glucose ratio is similar to the "in small amount" fruits like berries.One thing with extracts is they usually remove things that are there in large quantities like the sugars and fibers as you are trying to get a lot of a specific compound in a pill, and you only have so much room.


Thank you for the link. I learned a lot. (goodness still confused!!! ) Nothing out there to eat. Need a nutritionist? are they any good?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There can be good nutritionists. Remember with Low Fodmap it isn't no foods with any fodmaps ever, but focusing on the no to very low fodmap foods then adding in as much of the lower fodmap foods you can tolerate.And extracts in pills are going to be different than whole foods as sugars and other fodmaps take up a lot of space and that is what you are going to take out.Have you seen the list on our diet section that has what TO eat not just what not to eat? We also have a place where dieticians that do the fodmap thing can register as it isn't something all of them can do.If you have the information you need a nutritional or integrative health coach may be more able to help with the how to fit it into your life. Some nutritionists are good coaches, but they have more training on what you should/shouldn't eat rather than how to make the changes work in your life, that is where coaching tends to be helpful. The coach usually won't tell you which diet to eat, but can help you figure out that there actually are lots of foods you can eat and what it will take to make that happen for you effectively. Not everyone can make the changes the same way, even if they need the same diet.


----------



## lowimpact (Jul 3, 2010)

Kathleen M. said:


> If I read this right...http://www.healthhype.com/foods-high-in-fructose-sorbitol-fructans-and-fodmaps.htmlLooks like no fructans in pomagranates and the fructose to glucose ratio is similar to the "in small amount" fruits like berries.One thing with extracts is they usually remove things that are there in large quantities like the sugars and fibers as you are trying to get a lot of a specific compound in a pill, and you only have so much room.


Thank you Kathleen, I will try the pomegranate supplement, and keep eating zucchini, but do you think i should try the apple supplement?


----------

